# Harbor Freight 3" x 21" Variable Speed Belt Sander



## thefishingschool

so total investment?


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

39.99 + tax


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have two belt sanders, one is a 3 X 21 Dewalt and the other a 3 X 21 PorterCable. I seldome use them since I purchased my Festool RO sanders. Festool was more then I wanted to spend for a sander but after using them on several large projects, they are well worth the money spent. They took a large chunk out of my budget but were the only tools bought last year.
Thanks for the revue and you may want to custom build a dust pick up adapter for the sander. I was at Harbor Freight yesterday and looked at a router (new model) that was very stable. It may be a good choice for a third router in the shop or in the field.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have three stationary belt/disc sanders with various grits on them that I use most of the time, but you still need a small belt sander from time to time. I spent $50 on sale for a skil belt sander and it's an enormous piece of crap. I generally shy away from harbor freight's small power tools, but this one is a good buy for light duty, occasional use.


----------

